
The Windows 8 Task Manager - niyazpk
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/10/13/the-windows-8-task-manager.aspx?
======
Someone
Every time I take a good look at the task manager UI, I get lost when I try to
build a menatl model of what a 'task' is.

The old task manager showed 'Applications' and 'Processes', where an
application sort-of is 'something with a UI'. Control panels, however, have UI
but aren't applications (but they are tasks: you can run them from 'new task…'
just as well as you can run 'dir' from it). Firefox manages to create multiple
applications for one process (even the Error Console gets its own application)

Now this design: I think it is a huge improvement, but I think it would help
if they weeded out some terminology, and used it consistently. We currently
have:

\- Background process (one of them named 'Fast User Switching Utility
Service'. Is 'Utility Service' a term for services that aren't services, or do
these appear in multiple places?

\- Service

\- Windows process (one of which is called 'Desktop Window Manager'; 'Task
Manager', however, has become an application)

\- Runtime Process

\- Subsystem App (not an application)

\- Driver Host

\- Facility

Disclaimer: most of the comparisons I made are w.r.t. Windows XP. It is the
only Windows version I have at hand to check against.

------
itsnotvalid
I thought I was seeing some screen shots from Mac OS X.

see:
[http://www.informit.com/library/content.aspx?b=Mac_OS_X_Unle...](http://www.informit.com/library/content.aspx?b=Mac_OS_X_Unleashed&seqNum=51)

Please note that the above book reference is written in 2001.

I think they have incorporated many features from Sysinternals' (now part of
Microsoft TechNet) famous Process Explorer.

------
dholowiski
That's actually kind of nice.

